# The Official 1/25-1/26 Storm Discussion Thread



## Stephen (Jan 25, 2005)

weather.com said:
			
		

> *Jan 25   Tonight*
> Partly cloudy this evening then some snow showers after midnight. Low 6F. Winds light and variable. Chance of snow 60%. Snow accumulating 1 to 2 inches.
> *Jan 26   Tomorrow*
> Cloudy with snow. Cold. High 19F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 3 to 5 inches.
> ...



Guess this is an "aftershock" of the blizzard!

-Stephen


----------



## skijay (Jan 25, 2005)

We are calling for 4 - 6 inches here in the Hartford/Springfield area.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 25, 2005)

Boston Channel 7 said 4-8" here starting Wed AM, ending tomorrow night....


----------



## dmc (Jan 25, 2005)

4"-6" in the "Skills" tonight...


----------



## subdude (Jan 25, 2005)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Boston Channel 7 said 4-8" here starting Wed AM, ending tomorrow night....



Yep tack on another 3-6" for WaWa. This is a pretty powerful clipper coming across from Canada check out the cold air that's behind it. Coldest of the season with -5 to -10 for low temps Thurs night. The colder the better as what is known as CAD (Cold Air Damming) will setup in the NE helping out the possibility of another bigger event on Sun/Mon.


----------



## Greg (Jan 25, 2005)

> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HAS ISSUED A SNOW ADVISORY FOR ALL OF EASTERN NEW YORK EXCEPT THE SOUTHERN ADIRONDACKSFOR SOUTHERN VERMONTBERKSHIRE COUNTY MASSACHUSETTS AND LITCHFIELD COUNTY CONNECTICUT FROM 1 AM TO 6 PM WEDNESDAY
> UNTIL 5:00AM EST
> Wswaly
> 
> ...



This one's starting to look even better!


----------



## KingM (Jan 25, 2005)

Sugarbush says that they've received 8-10 inches in the last 24 hours. They were showing scattered snow showers, and so I was pleasantly surprised to see a bit of accumulation this morning. Apparently it's kept a light snow in the mountains for much of the day. Their 72 hour total now stands at 18-24 inches with several more expected tonight and tomorrow. Things are looking good.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 25, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> Sugarbush says that they've received 8-10 inches in the last 24 hours. They were showing scattered snow showers, and so I was pleasantly surprised to see a bit of accumulation this morning. Apparently it's kept a light snow in the mountains for much of the day. Their 72 hour total now stands at 18-24 inches with several more expected tonight and tomorrow. Things are looking good.


I saw that on their site, gotta love those suprise storms. :beer:


----------



## skidbump (Jan 25, 2005)

jez ...i was driving to hunter tomorrow hope its not that bad in am...only 1:15 but who wants to drive in a blizzard

hell i guess i do


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2005)

A Winter Storm Warning has been posted for Eastern MA/Southern NH from 5am through 11pm tomorrow.


----------



## JD (Jan 25, 2005)

Stowe was great today too.


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I just heard 8-12" for southern MA, nothern RI.


----------



## teachski (Jan 26, 2005)

School is cancelled in some towns in Northern Worcester County and in the town of Ware which is in Hampshire County (where I work).

This week is finals week for semester 1 so...they didn't want to cancel and we got a late call.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2005)

2" of fresh on the groung at Hunter right now - still snowing...
Very light snow...
Expecting 7"


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 26, 2005)

3-4" already down here in Northboro, MA.  Snowing a lot now - 6-8" expected.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2005)

Snowing pretty good in Boston. In The white's talking about 2 inches again.  We can't catch a break.  In Plymouth nh about 12 inches out of last storm, (Loon 4 inches.  It ain't right. :angry: ) Rant done.... Best to to southern region ski folk get out and enjoy it . :beer:


----------



## KingM (Jan 26, 2005)

It's snowing in the Mad River Valley. It looks like we picked up about 2# last night and another 1-3 predicted for this morning.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 26, 2005)

Had about 6 inches in West Dover when i left at 8 this am.  I just finished the clean up from sunday's 20+ inches last night.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm very jealous of anyone that is going to get out tomorrow. This clipper should freshen things up nicely.


----------



## Zand (Jan 26, 2005)

Snowing moderately here in Leicester. We already have about 5" and there's another 4-5 hours to go. Hopefully the wind stays down like it is, but it's supposed to be tomorrow. I'll be at Mighty Wawa on Friday.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone out today, and can give actual mountain storm totals.  Loon's web site said 2-3 inches.  Hard to exaggerate that total.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm very jealous of anyone that is going to get out tomorrow. This clipper should freshen things up nicely.



So am I!!!!!!! I am trying so hard to get my business work out of the way so I can continue with what is important. :lol:


----------



## teachski (Jan 26, 2005)

Close to a foot on the ground here in Barre.  AHhhhhhhhhh, more new fresh stuff!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'm very jealous of anyone that is going to get out tomorrow. This clipper should freshen things up nicely.



Will be out Friday and tomorrow's bitter cold should keep people at home.  This weekend looks wamer and good.  More snow and seasonable temps in the forecasts that I see.   :wink:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Anyone out today, and can give actual mountain storm totals.  Loon's web site said 2-3 inches.  Hard to exaggerate that total.



I was up at Hunter with my sons David and Peter. 4-5" sounds about right. 44 is 100% covered, rock free. The guns were blasting the entire fence side of the trail. This is the best shape I've seen 44 in for a long time!

Taylor's was very nice and offered up a few left edge freshies even in the afternoon. Clair's was also very nice. Left edge of upperXover was sweet with alot of remnants of the 18" dump Sunday. Right edge of 42nd was sweet top to bottom. Bailey's also skied well. Just a great day and I'd have to say that this past Sat-Sun-Wed might be the best 3 day period at Hunter ever for me.

I had a blast and so did my boys. David was ripping and Peter had his first day of real POW and loved it. Highlight of the day was Peter doing 44 non-stop down the fall line with consistent short radius turns.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiice!!! Snowmaking started on Anna Purna... Hunter could be at 100% this weekend...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Niiiice!!! Snowmaking started on Anna Purna... Hunter could be at 100% this weekend...



I'm having a tough time working today...daydreaming alot and reliving runs from the past week. 

Bailey's was quite good yesterday; the snow has settled some and I didn't hit anything skiing down. If we get even 6-8" from this next storm the ravine will be set.


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got some serious recon work to do on the splitboard this weekend...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> I got some serious recon work to do on the splitboard this weekend...



We expect pictures and a full debriefing when you get back...


----------



## dmc (Jan 27, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But of course...  No expecting much..  But you never know...
It's a crap shoot... A fun crap shoot...


----------



## Vortex (Jan 27, 2005)

Jim G glad it was a good family day.  thankx for the resonse.


----------



## beswift (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, yesterday, I had a terrific afternoon watching this storm go out to sea.  I went over to Sandy Neck and snowshoe'd out into the dunes.  What an experience!!!  It's the best way to traverse this kind of terrain as the sand is frozen firm, it isn't hot and the snow is windpacked.  In fact I was amazed at the power of the wind as it had blown much of the snow away from the shore.   When I first set out I didn't find the scene very attractive, but on my return it looked beautiful.  It reminded me of my drive through Oregon.  What most people don't know would be that 2/3 of Oregon is composed of cold deserts.  (Sometime I want to start a thread on Oregon winter sports, but that would be out of context here. Dunes and bluffs create these great bowls and cornices.  One third of Barnstable bay is frozen solid, but the tide creates these very impressive meandering channels.  The dingles keep their snow, so one can take advantage of the snowshoes and pass through the wood.  (There were some lonely ski track out there, but I would like to see the bases after their day was over.)  It's a great sight to see a storm off race point while the sun sets, too.  All you would be weather forecasters should realize that lightning never strikes in the same place twice.  Nor'easters get their power from the sea as well.  I didn't see a lot of snow potential in this storm.  Now, wasn't all that effort posting a waste of time?   :beer:


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About 2 feet in the Catskill backcountry...  Not enough to cover the little shrubs but enough to ride...  Deeper on leeward faces...





My buddy Dave Sunday...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice, looks like a good time!   How long were you in the BC for?  Thanks for sharing! :beer:

Is that Affix??


----------



## beswift (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like this same storm I thought was headed out to sea has a mind of it's own.  It is headed back to Ma. with the promise of pretty messy conditions.


----------

